# solutions for oily hair



## milika (Aug 15, 2011)

i have oily hair and im looking for new shampoos or treatments that i can use to have a better looking hair. do you have any advice? ...thanks


----------



## nightingails (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd like to know the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my hair is horrible. It gets oily so quick. The only shampoo that somewhat helped from the ones I used made specially for oily hair(Redken-horrible, Body Shop, Lush etc) was L'oreal kerastese.


----------



## upside_down (Aug 25, 2011)

This will sound counterintuitive, but washing less can help reduce the amount of oil your scalp produces, thus producing less oily hair. The transition sucks, but I've noticed a change since I started washing every other day.

  	That being said, I've had luck with the Body Shop's Rainforest Balance Shampoo and Conditioner, as well as Lush's Squeaky Green shampoo bar and Jungle conditioner. I've also noticed a difference when I let my hair air dry down as opposed to up in a messy bun or ponytail. I get more out of my wash if I let it dry completely before pulling it up.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 28, 2011)

^ like the above post said, washing your hair less will hhelp to reduce oil. when you wash your hair too frequently, the shampoo starts to dry out your scalp. Then, your scalp, lacking moisture, does the only thing is can do. It makes oil. 

  	A fantastic product for an oil scalp is Rene Furterer Complexe 5. It is a scalp treatment to be used once or twice a week. It is an oil, and it smells awful. I knwo i know, your thinking i need less oil. But this baby works. It works by applying 35 drops on the head, section the hair off into five and do five drops on each section. Massage the scalp. You will start to feel your scalp heat up a bit. This is because all the blood vessels are opening, and nourishing your scalp, and the root of your hair properly. It encourages them to be in optimal health. This product can help with things like; too much oil, not enough oil, hair loss, hair growing in limp, hair growing very slowly, dandruff. The idea is, if your in optimal health, these problems shoudl not exsist, or decrease dramatically. 

  	Complexe 5 shoudl be used 10 minutes before you jump in the shower. Use a treatment based shampoo on top, like the Rene furterer Cubrabicia (i think?) line for oily scalps. When you use the complexe 5, for about 10 minutes, your scalp is open to recieve treatment products much better, so they work more effectivly. The complexe lasts a good 6 months. It smells awful, but gets washed away within 10 minutes, so who cares.


  	For myself the complexe made my hair grow quicker, and i noticed a lot less hair loss. I was loosing a normal amount of hair, but when i used it consistently, i would loose about 1/4 of what i used to loose. Our hair's life span is about 7 years or so. With complexe 5, your single hair's lifespan can increase by a year or two. so for girls with fine hair lacking volume, this will help. 

  	My BF was dandruff prone, and that product cured him of it completely!

  	give it a try, im sure it will help you.


----------



## karenmore (Sep 14, 2011)

I have oily hair too... head and shoulders shampoo works best for me. For a quick fix, I apply powder on my hair to absorb the oil. )


----------



## milika (Sep 14, 2011)

i tried that one too and it worked and then i start using head & shoulders, thanks for remind me of this one i think i should go and see if kerastese still works for me.  


nightingails said:


> I'd like to know the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milika (Sep 14, 2011)

i have never try any of your recommendations and im not fan of lush products so probably i will try the body shop products first and then lush. i also stop washing my hair everyday but didn't work for me 
  	thanks



upside_down said:


> This will sound counterintuitive, but washing less can help reduce the amount of oil your scalp produces, thus producing less oily hair. The transition sucks, but I've noticed a change since I started washing every other day.
> 
> That being said, I've had luck with the Body Shop's Rainforest Balance Shampoo and Conditioner, as well as Lush's Squeaky Green shampoo bar and Jungle conditioner. I've also noticed a difference when I let my hair air dry down as opposed to up in a messy bun or ponytail. I get more out of my wash if I let it dry completely before pulling it up.


----------



## Brook Ster (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

	Hair grease or oil appear oily and lank, washed frequently needs to use, is actively providing a volume of poetry even shampoo nice increase roots in the light of the permanent, to reduce the dispersion of oil to six days fresh food and drinking water try to eat a large amount of eight glasses each, to change the system of a healthy diet is stimulating the scalp, please wash your hair less often or less. Using an oil-free shampoo every three days, brushes and combs Please avoid excess.

	Thanks a lot.
	Brook Ster


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 19, 2011)

...


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 20, 2011)

I suggest that washing hair every other day or even less is probably best option and if you really can't go that long without doing anything use dry shampoo between the washes.


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 15, 2012)

milika said:


> i have oily hair and im looking for new shampoos or treatments that i can use to have a better looking hair. do you have any advice? ...thanks


  	im the same boat the best shampoo that works for me is johnsons baby shampooo


----------



## milika (Jul 15, 2012)

iluvmakeup7 said:


> im the same boat the best shampoo that works for me is johnsons baby shampooo


  	oh, really? i didnt know this, but im gonna try it. 
  	thanks


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

milika said:


> i have oily hair and im looking for new shampoos or treatments that i can use to have a better looking hair. do you have any advice? ...thanks








Try “Vatika hair shampoo”. It is the best shampoo for the oily hair.


----------



## AlisonAllen (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi.. Your problem is faced by many people. My colleague also has the same problem of oily hair. I was surfing some good solutions for her to get rid of it. You can adopt this at any point of time when you face any hair related problem. The vitamins, minerals and enzymes that are present in aloe vera are very helpful for getting rid of oily hair. I also found about this website that has a wide range of hair beauty supply online products. Few days back, I read on the web that eggs are great for conditioning the hair. The egg white combat oily hair and makes the hair smooth and shinny.


----------



## Allycat0303 (Jun 20, 2017)

I realize this is an old post, but I have very oily hair as well. 

I use Aveda Rosemary Mint shampoo, and then on Sunday I use BB Bumble Sunday Shampoo. It seems to remove the minimal buildup from the Aveda shampoo. It keeps the oil under control, however, I still have to wash my hair every day.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 21, 2017)

Allycat0303 said:


> I realize this is an old post, but I have very oily hair as well.
> 
> I use Aveda Rosemary Mint shampoo, and then on Sunday I use BB Bumble Sunday Shampoo. It seems to remove the minimal buildup from the Aveda shampoo. It keeps the oil under control, however, I still have to wash my hair every day.



Washing your hair every day is probably why your hair is so oily.

My hair is oily but not super oily. For me, switching to a sulfate-free shampoo (while the various sulfates are safe to use, they can strip the hair of its natural oils) and a silicone-free conditioner (silicones can build up in the hair and give the appearance of shine, but they do nothing for your hair and most aren't water-soluble so build up) has helped quite a lot. I wash my hair only three times a week.


----------



## Allycat0303 (Jun 23, 2017)

Shelly,

I've tried to detox my hair several times.

For a while back I did 3 times a week (for a year) it took a lot of discipline. But my hair literally dropped oil. Almost ran down my forehead. I was actually told by people that I didn't know "oh you look terrible! You need to go home and take a shower"

I gave up. Embarassement factor was just too high.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 23, 2017)

_Something_ is causing your scalp to seriously overproduce oil, if it's that bad. Maybe see a dermatologist (or some sort of specialist), if you can?


----------



## jimmbowden (Jul 6, 2017)

its impossible for me not to wash the hair 2nd day, its get so oily as showing off to the world I haven't been bathing from a long time. Is there a quick heal suggestion??


----------



## ishaagrawal (Jul 18, 2017)

I suggested you have oily hairs. Hair shafts are protected from breakage, and your scalp stay in good condition due to oil glands. These glands might secrete too much oil due to variety of reasons such as hormonal fluctuations, hereditary conditions or the natural texture of your hair.
Oil secretion is good for the hair as it maintain the roots well but nothing in excess is ever good, and the proof of it lies in the oily hair type.The few remedies for oily hairs.

1. Drink Lots Of Water :- Drink plenty of water to obtain a healthy scalp and hair.
2. Get A Shampoo For Oily Hair :- it is best to shampoo regularly to keep your hair clean and grease free.
3. Rinse Thoroughly :- When shampooing, ensure that you rinse your hair thoroughly. Any residue will only attract more oil and dirt. Never leave any soap or shampoo residue on hair.
4. Shampoo Every Alternate Day :- Since sebum, dirt and impurities tend to build up on your scalp, make sure that you shampoo your hair every alternate day. You have to be careful that the shampoo isn’t very harsh.
5. Use Specially Designed Shampoos :- it is important to choose shampoos. Normal hair requires shampoos with a pH between 4.5 and 6.7, but oily hair needs one which goes beyond that.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Aug 30, 2017)

I have oily hair and i use head and shoulder too... but how to apply powder for hair??


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

upside_down said:


> This will sound counterintuitive, but washing less can help reduce the amount of oil your scalp produces, thus producing less oily hair. The transition sucks, but I've noticed a change since I started washing every other day.
> 
> That being said, I've had luck with the Body Shop's Rainforest Balance Shampoo and Conditioner, as well as Lush's Squeaky Green shampoo bar and Jungle conditioner. I've also noticed a difference when I let my hair air dry down as opposed to up in a messy bun or ponytail. I get more out of my wash if I let it dry completely before pulling it up.


Stick with this solution. Might be it will give results


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 23, 2018)

Apply Nexxus Hydra-Light Weightless Moisture Shampoo for your oily hair. I personally apply this shampoo and it works really good on my hairs.


----------

